# [ooc] Tethyr Campaign PbP - [6/6 Closed]



## Greegan (Feb 9, 2004)

Tethyr, Forgotten Realms, 3rd Level Level PC's, Primarily Humans, Halflings 20%, Elves negligible, Dwarves and Gnomes Uncommon. 

Stats - 32pts
HP - 75%
Starting Money - 2,700gp

Basic Premise - Henchmen, Men-at-Arms and Followers of a Tethyrian Baron within the Duchy of New Shanatar -or- Nobility, tired of the slow life after the end of the Civil War.

Not hack-n-slash. More role-playing and intrigue. Will be a lot of urban environments. Would prefer players who are interested in advancing a storyline rather than focused on advancing their character.

*MY* Forgotten Realms is approaching something akin to a Renaissance. Trade and the Merchant class grow nearly as rich as the nobility and in many cases the nobility begins to wane in influence. Smoke powder is a powerful commodity and the Hegemony of Lantan has grown strong with it's sale of the stuff. 

With that, knights and heavily armored calvary have seen their hayday pass them by. While still present to this day, they are not as feared and respected when their vulnerability to firearms becomes well known. Fops begin to replace knights and pistols begin to replace the longsword.....

BEGIN, being the operative word. One is just as likely, on the streets of Darromir, to see a sword-weilding knight as they are a pistol toting swashbuckler. 

Story and background a must. 

DM Posts - Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays.

I am beginning a RW Game in Tethyr soon involving the Duchy of Shanatar (a Duchy I created as a result of the end of the Civil War in Tethyr) and the Duke of said Duchy. Check out the setup here

I would like to run this game to basically flesh out some of the other happenings in the campaign while the Characters are doing other things. These scenes will essentially parallel my RW campaign (played once every two weeks). 

Scene 1 (3rd Levelers - 6) - Barony of Avery. Players are responsible for errands for the Sheriff; often as spies, liasons, runners, scouts or similar important, but sometimes tedious missions. 

_______________________
4/6 Spots

Scene 1
Tailspinner - Paladin of Tyr
Festy_Dog - Druid
Acid_crash - Half-Orc Sorcerer
flyingricepaddy - Monk of Tyr 
Verbatim - Priest of Waukeen
Thels - 1/2 Elven Bard

Decided to drop the 10th level scene for now due to the fact that we're not even filling the 3rd level yet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 9, 2004)

. .


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 10, 2004)

Interested placeholder number 2 right here.

Scene 1, Half-Orc

What is the situation like for magic users in Tethyr?
edited: took out the question, added scene preference, added different question.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm interested, have a character in mind too.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 10, 2004)

Interested


----------



## Greegan (Feb 10, 2004)

Tethyr is north of Calimshan and south of Amn 







If you are familiar with PC gaming products, it goes Waterdeep (northern most to South), Baldur's Gate, Amn, Tethyr then Calimshan; all of which are along the Sword Coast.

Tethyr has been involved in a Civil War for several decades and only recently have they come to a truce.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 10, 2004)

If you are interested, please post a place holder character here according to which "scene" you'd like to be in within the campaign; either the 3rd or the 10th level scene. 

I say "scene" meaning that it'll be exactly that. Adventures within the same, contemporary campaign, acting independently of each other but advancing as one story. 

These two 'scenes' will be in two different threads.

If you need more information on what, how or where to create a PC, let me know.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 10, 2004)

. .


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry about that...it's 3.5e


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 11, 2004)

What is the situation like for magic users and half-orcs in Tethyr?  I am leaning towards a Half-Orc magic user of some kind, if only to be a little different.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

Think Three Musketeers for the genre. A wizard would be fine; spellcasting in general is acceptable and not completely uncommon (of course...it is still Forgotten Realms, afterall). Half-orcs...there really aren't that many wandering hordes of orcs in the Lands of Intrigue, but if you were from somewhere outside and wandered in for some reason, that would be fine...just come up with a plausible background.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

Third placeholder. 

The character I've got in mind is a human druid, considering his background I'd consider it more likely that he'd be in the 1st scene as someone helping the sheriff. He travels a fair bit, so I can imagine he's just trying to be helpful and earn some coin as he passes through.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

> What is the situation like for magic users in Tethyr?




I thought I answered that 

Magic-users are fine and not completely uncommon. They are perhaps looked upon with more suspiscion that up north simply because of the long history of evil Genies using terrible magicks to the south in Calimshan (they aren't STILL controlling Calminshan....in fact they've been banished by the population...but the underlying fear still remains).

However, a wizard won't be dragged into the street, drawn and quartered if that's what you're wondering


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 11, 2004)

I think a Half-Orc Sorcerer would be cool, and I could be the druid's friend if he is willing.  I think that we can tie in a link between the character's.

I do have another question though...are you just allowing PHB v3.5 classes, or are there other classes available as well?  And are you open to allowing variants from Dragon magazines, especially those from issues 310 through 312?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I think a Half-Orc Sorcerer would be cool, and I could be the druid's friend if he is willing.  I think that we can tie in a link between the character's.
> 
> I do have another question though...are you just allowing PHB v3.5 classes, or are there other classes available as well?  And are you open to allowing variants from Dragon magazines, especially those from issues 310 through 312?






Let me see if I have either of those issues. Which class would you favor if I have them? I normally don't have a problem with non-handbook/3rd party rules as long as I have a copy..


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 11, 2004)

In Dragon 311, there are the bloodline feats...and the Quintessential Sorcerer book has good options as well, but I don't know if you would allow that book (if so, I would ask if I could take the elemental-touched template and focus on fire).  

I guess I have decided on a 3rd level Half-Orc Sorcerer.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

The Fire Elemental Bloodline is perfectly acceptable. Hadn't seen that issue until now...that's very cool.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 11, 2004)

Vacancy in the second party?

I've wanted to do a Marshall ever since seeing one, seems the sort of thing that would fit - someone trying to find their feet in a changing way of war.

Human
Ftr2/Rge3/Marshall 5

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b


----------



## Greegan (Feb 11, 2004)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Vacancy in the second party?
> 
> I've wanted to do a Marshall ever since seeing one, seems the sort of thing that would fit - someone trying to find their feet in a changing way of war.
> 
> ...





Yea, I have the Miniatures handbook, no problem there. If you'd like to shoot for that, I'd really enjoy seeing one play tested...I've been interested in them as well.

Just get me a little information on the character and background and you're good to go.

Rogue's Gallery coming up when we get a few more players.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 11, 2004)

. .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I think a Half-Orc Sorcerer would be cool, and I could be the druid's friend if he is willing. I think that we can tie in a link between the character's.




Sounds good to me. 

My character hails from the Spine of the World, but I'm sure he and the half-orc could have met somewhere along the Sword Coast. 

This character has the most exstensive history I've ever written, because I keep adding little bits for each game I put him into (and he's been in a few), so it's all added up to what I have now. Heh, I'm often worried that it's too long nowadays.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 12, 2004)

Greegan said:
			
		

> Yea, I have the Miniatures handbook, no problem there. If you'd like to shoot for that, I'd really enjoy seeing one play tested...I've been interested in them as well.
> 
> Just get me a little information on the character and background and you're good to go.
> 
> Rogue's Gallery coming up when we get a few more players.




Daughter of an Amnian merchant, absconded to avoid an unwanted political marriage. Drifted around as a soldier/scout and occassional spy (of the "social engineering" sort) before settling with an employer and rising through the ranks to a commission and relative respectability.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 12, 2004)

Are the background feats from the regions available for us?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 12, 2004)

Background-Feats from the FR sourcebook are available. This is FR


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 12, 2004)

. .


----------



## Greegan (Feb 12, 2004)

The Bloodline of Fire would fit very well in this campaign structure, since the overall story revolves around one man and his attempt to "Crusade" against Geniedom in southern Tethyr and Calimshan....

And since Genie's are officially banished in Calimshan anyway, heading north into a neighboring country would certainly be feasible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2004)

My character's ready to be posted wherever.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm interested in the 3rd level scene.

Human monk sworn to Tyr (or possibly Ilmater), sent by his monastery to serve the Barony and keep the peace. He believes (probably along with a good portion of his brethren) that the crusade is an enormous, tragic mistake, and not really what Tyr wants at all. But, it is not his place to intefere with such great deeds, at least not right now. Right now, his job is to see to it that the Baron's errands are carried out, and with as little violence as possible.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 13, 2004)

bumping to first page so we get more people.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, I'll get the Rogue's Gallery squared away tonight or tomorrow...let's hope we can get a few more people


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

Post your characters HERE. Please denote the fact that you're posting for the 3rd level PbP campaign in Yellow and *bold* at the very top of the post.

Dropped the 10th level scene for now. 

For more information on where you're starting, go HERE 

You've basically been conscripted by the Dukes nephew to travel with the men-at-arms and his small group of Companions. 

 Thanks!


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey, what happened to low-level games getting flooded with join requests?

Count me in as a Half-Elf Bard unless there's other players interested in the slots appearing soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2004)

Saxon Nusmaar is posted.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 14, 2004)

Greegan,

Are you OK with the Vows from the BoED? I'm thinking of Vow of Poverty.

In any case, I've decided to have my character follow Ilmater instead of Tyr. Background's mostly figured out; I'll post the character tomorrow. (It's late night over here.)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

If there is still room open, I have a char concept in mind. He would be a wild dwarf fighter/priest of Thard Harr who was captured and sold into Calishan slavery. Breaking free, he fled into Tethyr not knowing where he was going/heading. Wanting to return home, he has agreed to work for the Duke if he has a chance to strike back at the Calishan scum to the south.

Thoughts?

*edit* After rethinking the concept of the game, I don't think that this char would do too well with the setting, so with that in mind, I think that a rogue/priest of Waukeen would be much more suitable. He will proly soon begin working on the PrC of Goldeneye as well.

What do you all think?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If there is still room open, I have a char concept in mind. He would be a wild dwarf fighter/priest of Thard Harr who was captured and sold into Calishan slavery. Breaking free, he fled into Tethyr not knowing where he was going/heading. Wanting to return home, he has agreed to work for the Duke if he has a chance to strike back at the Calishan scum to the south.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...





I actually liked the dwarven slave thing...not bad at all. But a Waukeen priest would be fine as well...need to come up with a reason why you're in Tethyr...not many churches apart from Tyr, Helm or Torm.

Go ahead and get your characters posted. That looks like we've got a full house!!

Great!!


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

Give me a break down of the Vow system. I don't have the Book yet (going to look for it today since you're the second person who's wanted to use it).


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

I can still go back to the wild dwarf, as at first, I thought with the advanced setting culturally, you may not want the freed slave angle in the party.

The Waukeenite is originally from Amn, and was the son of a minor noble. When his lack of drive finally pushed his father too far, he was sent to the church of Waukeen to give face back to the family. Surprisingly, he has taken to the priesthood and the tenets of faith naturally, and was sent to try to begin trade talks with the Duke. Wishing to prove his worth before they talk "shop", he has agreed to help out as he can for him.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

I was thinking something along the lines of "Escaped dwarven slave stumbled into your Barony a few years ago and made a name for himself in the smithy" or something along those lines. 

I like the priest idea too...totally up to you. I like both.

Does everyone understand basically how this is going to work? You're fellas are essentially tasked by the baron to the Dukes army for a short time...my real world group will be playing 5th level characters that are the Companions of the Duke's nephew and so you'll be interacting with the lower eschelon elements of the story.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2004)

So, the actions of their RL gaming will have trickle down effects on our PbP gaming and vice versa...right?

Or am I still not quite there?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes, and to a certain extent, vice versus...they'll know your characters and...sorta be able to interact with you as you will with them. This'll be the first time I've tried this, but it SHOULD work pretty well since we're only getting together twice a month. If it doesn't...no harm done, we'll just split it up.


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, if you start the tenth level guys then let me know.
I'll be interested to see how this works out.

GW


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 15, 2004)

I'll get the stats for my Half-Orc Sorcerer posted later tonight or early tomorrow morning.  I'm still thinking of a name, but for now I have Krilik in mind.

How detailed of a background are you wanting?  I don't have the Forgotten Realms book handy right now, a friend of mine has it because I loaned it to him a couple months ago and I don't have it back yet.  

I have in mind that I will have him begin his life in Calimshan and he ends up in Tethyr.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 15, 2004)

Greegan said:
			
		

> Give me a break down of the Vow system. I don't have the Book yet (going to look for it today since you're the second person who's wanted to use it).




Eep, hope you didn't go and buy it just for my benefit (or even just partly)... decided not to go with the Vows, sorry.

Edit--FYI, the Vow system starts with the Sacred Vow feat. After that, you can take other Vow feats which give you different bonuses so long as you abide by certain restrictions--break the restrictions, and you lose the benefits forever (or until you atone, depending), with no option of choosing a feat to replace the defunct Vow. The Vow of Poverty (the one I was considering) is a bit different from the rest, since its benefits progress according to level--I guess this is because not having any magic items is a penalty that also progresses according to level.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

I post the char up, minus history for the moment, but can not get it to allow me to bold and yellow the title. Could someone tell me how to do that?

Thanks and I hope the char looks alright...


----------



## Greegan (Feb 15, 2004)

No, I didn't go buy it just for you....It's one of the books I didn't have and one of my real world gamers wanted to use it as well. The vow of poverty is pretty cool...kinda like a Sohei from Oriental Adventures. 

Backgrounds: I would like a pretty decent background. More than just "He was born in a distant land to a human mother who died at birth..." If you're coming from Calimshan, just imagine a ancient Arabian land that was formerly ruled by Genies, and thus greatly influenced by them.  Don't worry TOO much about specifics of Forgotten Realms...I can help you out if you need some specific data.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

Rice...I think you might have used too many points amigo..I think it is a 32 pt buy and with all those 14s, you shot way past it..


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 15, 2004)

Verbatim--the stats are OK, I think, I just, uh, had trouble subtracting 8 from them.

Greegan--I'll finish the character tomorrow. I'm reconsidering the Vows; they may or may not show up in the final version.


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 15, 2004)

How much do 3rd level PC's begin with for starting gold?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2004)

With Drayven's background, should I give him two levels in Aristocrat vice rogue?

Just curious, as I don't want the levels in rogue to look like I was min-maxing him out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2004)

The levels in rogue don't bother me at all, I didn't get the feeling you were min-maxing. Since your voicing your concern about it, that just shows you've no intention of min-maxing, so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Greegan (Feb 16, 2004)

Yea, I wasn't even thinking about min-maxing...don't worry about it.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks...just wanted to make sure...


----------



## Greegan (Feb 19, 2004)

OK...is everyone ready?? Had a very good RW game the other day...they were very sympatico


----------



## Greegan (Feb 19, 2004)

Actually it looks like we only have three people posted so far....we'll be ready when the other 3 post their info.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 19, 2004)

Which part of Tethyr is the Barony of Avery in?


----------



## Greegan (Feb 19, 2004)

Central Tethyr, near the City of Mosstone. It's "ficticious" in that I made up the barony and the duchy..


----------



## Acid_crash (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm having a slight problem coming up with a good background for my half-orc idea, so I may have to go with something else.  You said that magic was kind of frowned upon by this area, so I would assume that there aren't any schools of magic in Tethyr, right?  But north and south there would be schools, and I may just end up switching to playing a Human.  

Where would be the nearest school of magic that instructs in warmagic for the warmage class?  Or...perhaps a Rogue Hexblade?  

In the end I am thinking of making a character who has grown up around this area we are starting in, it will be human most likely.  What kind of cities are there in this Barony we are starting in?  But any info would be helpful.  

It's easy to create a character, but the background is harder, especially since I lack the FR book at home.


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sorry, but this week's been a little hectic as I have to shift between morning and evening shifts... I've been working on the char, but it's not finished yet. Shouldn't be a problem to post her on saturday if that's okay with you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 25, 2004)

I've decided to drop out of this game. I just do not have as much time as I need to devote to another campaign.

Good Luck,
Tailspinner


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

I guess that leaves us with a slot open, I hope we can fill it.


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, I'm sorry, but I think I need to back out too. I better not play from the start than unable to keep up later on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2004)

Not that much of a problem as I see it, seems the game's pretty dead.


----------

